# Verkaufe PC-Spiele Sammlung



## PickUpArtist (28. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe eine PC-Spiele Sammlung bestehend aus folgenden Spielen:

-Colin Mcrae Dirt  10€
-Pro Evolution Soccer PES 6  10€ 
-Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter  2€
-Need for Speed Pro Street  10€ 
-Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 2  2€
-Crysis  14€
-Bioshock (Special Steelbox Edition)  10€
-Assassin's Creed  14€
-Alone in the Dark (Topgame...nicht mal 3 Monate alt!)  12€
-John Woo presents Stranglehold (2x)  je 5€
-Clive Barker's Jericho (Uncut)  10€
-Splinter Cell - Double Agent  4€
-Sniper Elite  2€
-F.E.A.R.  3€
-Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde  4€
-Overlord  8€
-Wildlife Park Gold Edition  2€
-Anstoss 4 - Der Fußballmanager  1€
-Bundesliga Manager X Edition 2002  1€
-Tombstone 1882  4€
-The Last Days of Gaia Fall  1€
-Kreuzzüge  4€
-Dawn of Aces 2  1€
-Hearts of Iron  1€
-Siege of Avalon - Collector's Edition  1€
-Operation Flashpoint + Gold Upgrade  6€
-Armed Assault inkl. Patch 1.08  4€

Alle Preise sind VB !!
Die Spiele befinden sich alle in einem TOP Zustand.

Versand in die gesamte EU auf Anfrage.
Spiele können einzeln aber auch zusammen erworben werden.
Paypal wird akzeptiert, wenn der Käufer die Gebühren übernimmt.
Bei Interesse einfach melden! 

MfG


----------



## Dumbi (28. Februar 2009)

PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> -John Woo presents Stranglehold 5€
> -Sniper Elite  2€



Machen wir 8€ inkl. Versand draus, und du verschickst die Ware zuerst, weil ich  hier im Forum die meisten positiven Bewertungen habe. Was sagst du?


----------



## olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> -Overlord  8€


Ist das die normale DVD-Box?
Wenn ja dann nehme ich es.


----------



## PickUpArtist (28. Februar 2009)

olstyle am 28.02.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja alle Spiele sind in einer DVD Box...und wenn sie ein Handbuch vom Hersteller dabei hatten ist das natürlich auch dabei!

Wer Interesse hat meldet sich bitte per PM oder Email (webmaster@callofdarkness.de) bei mir.

@ Dumbi 
sry aber ich verschick die Ware erst wenn ich das Geld habe. Wenn du Sicherheit willst dann zahl mit PayPal.

MfG


----------



## fiumpf (28. Februar 2009)

PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dumbi
> sry aber ich verschick die Ware erst wenn ich das Geld habe. Wenn du Sicherheit willst dann zahl mit PayPal.


Sorry für Offtopic: Der PayPal-Käuferschutz gilt aber nur für Artikel die auf eBay gekauft wurden. Und Dumbi kannst du hundertprozentig vertrauen.


----------



## noxious (28. Februar 2009)

Interesse an John Woo presents Stranglehold


----------



## PickUpArtist (28. Februar 2009)

fiumpf am 28.02.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, aber trotzdem: Erst Geld dann Ware  
Wenn er immernoch Sicherheit haben will kann er die Ware abholen    

@noxious
Wie gesagt:  Bei Interesse bitte per PM oder email melden!!


----------



## Dumbi (28. Februar 2009)

PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt, aber trotzdem: Erst Geld dann Ware


Welche Sicherheiten bietest du denn? Ich kann  hier immerhin 94 Einträge vorweisen, die doch wohl hoffentlich für mich sprechen sollten.


----------



## PickUpArtist (28. Februar 2009)

Dumbi am 28.02.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...okay...aber wenn du die Ware zuerst haben willst will ich für die Spiele 10€ inkl. Porto


----------



## Dumbi (28. Februar 2009)

PickUpArtist am 28.02.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 28.02.2009 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Spiele wie oben gesagt komplett sind, dann gehen 10 Euro klar! Ich schicke dir meine Anschrift per e-Email!


----------



## Dumbi (7. März 2009)

Spiele sind da, Bewertung wurde grad abgegeben.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. März 2009)

@ PickUpArtist: Könntest du mal ein Update posten, welche der Spiele bereits verkauft sind? Dann streich ich sie aus der Liste im Startposting. 

Ich hätte evtl Interesse an Jericho, Double Agent und Stranglehold falls es noch zu haben wäre. 

SSA


----------



## Ketchup33 (8. März 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 07.03.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> @ PickUpArtist: Könntest du mal ein Update posten, .........



...... und vielleicht auch dazuschreiben, welche der Spiele Erstauflagen und welche Budget-Versionen (Best of Atari, EA Classics etc) sind. Vielleicht interessiere ich mich dann auch für irgendeins der Spiele. Danke! 

bye, Thomas


----------



## Anton88 (8. März 2009)

Sollte Crysis und Herr der Ringe noch zu haben sein, würde ich die Spiele nehmen.


----------



## PickUpArtist (8. März 2009)

Okay   

Hier ist das Update mit allen Infos die ihr wollt:

Zu haben sind noch:

-Pro Evolution Soccer PES 6 10€        Original
-Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2€        Ubisoft Exclusive
-Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 2 2€       EA Most Wanted
-Alone in the Dark (Topgame...nicht mal 3 Monate alt!) 12€    Original
-Clive Barker's Jericho (Uncut) 10€       Original
-Splinter Cell - Double Agent 4€      Halb Original (DVD-Hülle fehlt..liefer aber eine andere dazu; DVD selbst ist aber Original!!)
-F.E.A.R. 3€      Original
-Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde 4€        EA Most Wanted
-Wildlife Park Gold Edition 2€        Original
-Anstoss 4 - Der Fußballmanager 1€      Original
-Bundesliga Manager X Edition 2002 1€        Original
-Tombstone 1882 4€        Original
-The Last Days of Gaia Fall 1€        Original
-Kreuzzüge 4€      Original
-Dawn of Aces 2 1€       Original
-Hearts of Iron 1€          Original
-Siege of Avalon - Collector's Edition 1€          Original
-Operation Flashpoint + Gold Upgrade 6€            Original
-Armed Assault inkl. Patch 1.08 4€        Original
-Boiling Point - Line of Sight Vietnam - Tactical Ops Assault on Terror; Sammeledition  4€        Original
-Conflict Denied Ops     8€      Original
-F.E.A.R. Ultimate Edition      10€      Original
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl     7€       Original

Alle Spiele sind in Deutsch und mit original DVD-Hülle und Handbuch (wenn eins dabei war)

Wie gesagt, ich bin immer zum Verhandeln bereit, insbesondere wenn jemand mehr als 2 Spiele nimmt. Alle Preise exkl. Versand.

Hier die ersten Bewertungen von mir:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3548113&gid=81&page=240 

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte an mich wenden!!

MfG
PickUpArtist


----------



## SuicideVampire (10. März 2009)

Hi!

Ich hätte gerne die FEAR Ultimate Edition. Schickst Du mir Deine Kontodaten?


----------



## PickUpArtist (11. März 2009)

Hallo,

Und mal wieder ein Update 
Zu haben sind noch: 

-Pro Evolution Soccer PES 6 10€ Original
-Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2€ Ubisoft Exclusive
-Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde 4€ EA Most Wanted
-Conflict Denied Ops 8€ Original
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl 7€ Original
-F.E.A.R. 3€ Original

Es gilt das selbe wie oben 

Hier gehts zu den anderen Games die ich jetzt zum "WEG-DAMIT"- Preis verkaufe...:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7673695&x=0


----------



## PickUpArtist (14. März 2009)

PickUpArtist am 11.03.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Und mal wieder ein Update
> Zu haben sind noch:
> ...



Keiner der die tollen Spiele will?!


----------



## Landser42 (17. März 2009)

Ich würde FEAR für 3€ + Versand als Maxibrief (1,45€ porto) nehmen.


----------

